# May "May I..." Photo Contest - Vote Here



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

*Denali and Gretzky's Mom - Denali*
_*May I...have this dance?*_









*desilu - Lucy*
_*May I...please have my supper now?*_









*Doreens*
_*May I...have the comb please?*_









*Ella's Mom - Ella*
_*May I...pleeeezee have my belly rub now?*_









*Emma&Tilly - Tilly*
_*May I...please go back for 5 more minutes...I promise I won't get any more dirty, I promise, I 
promise, I promise.*_









*Faiths_mommy - Faith*
_*May I...please take off this ridiculous costume?*_


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

*For the Love of Goldens*
_*May I...vote for Duke?*_









*FranH - Holly & Rosie*
_*May we...please get this photo session over so we can go for a swim??*_









*golden&hovawart*
_*May you...pleaseeeeeeeeeeee, take that thing off my head!*_









*GoldenLover84 - Tucker*
_*May I...please get you to play Frisbee with me?*_









*GoldenPaws2*
_*May I...pweeze have some more?*_









*Griffyn'sMom - Griffyn*
_*May I...please have some sunglasses?*_


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

*Heidi36oh*
_*May I...please, please play some more, Mom?*_









*HUDSON - Hudson*
_*May I...introduce myself?*_









*Jazzys Mom - Jasmine Pearl*
_*May I...please have another drink?*_









*Joe - Lila*
_*May I...finally go out and play?*_









*Kai - Kai*
_*May I...see that picture?*_









*kellange123 - Daisy*
_*May I...get some service please?*_


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

*KerryandMolly'smum*
_*May we...have some toast please?*_









*Kimm - Tucker*
_*May I...please have five more minutes?*_









*King*
_*May I...go explore in the backyard now?*_









*Lestorm*
_*May I...please be on look out tonight?*_









*LuxysMommy - Luxy*
_*May I...come to work with you?*_









*Maggies mom*
_*May we...please have some water?*_


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

*moverking*
_*May I...have a little nap here in your arms?*_









*Oaklys Dad - Oakly*
_*Wow! May I...take this stick home with us!?*_









*olliewood*
_*May I...use you for my pillow?*_









*Ozzie's Mama*
_*May I...have my birthday presents now?*_









*Rachel's Mom - Rachel*
_*May I see your license and registration-you were speeding!*_









*Rebel Red - Samson*
_*May I...PLEASE have my tennis ball?*_


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

*RickGibbs - Cosmo*
_*May I...please have some privacy?*_









*robinsegg26*
_*May I...please have that cookie?*_









*Rob's GRs*
_*May I...come inside?*_









*Roscos Mom - Roscoe*
_*May I...PUH-LEEEEAASE get out NOW?!*_









*sharlin*
_*May I...play hide & seek?*_









*Shirley - Amber*
_*May I...have a tissue for my botbot please?*_


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

*sholley*
_*May I...kiss you mommy?*_









*TheHooch*
_*May I...ask why you want to go up my stairs???*_









*ty823*
_*May we...get a REAL swimming pool this summer?*_









*welshgold - Daisy & Gracie*
_*May I...hang onto this stick?*_









*wilki5*
_*May I...take this off now?*_


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

Can't we just call them all winners and forget about the vote?


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

There are some pictures,missing,like my dog,Priska!?.


----------



## Joe (Apr 9, 2005)

It was nearly impossible for me to select the right photo. So hard...


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

Hreat picture and great captions!!.These polls are so difficult.I never know which one to choose.


----------



## Jemma's Mum (Feb 26, 2007)

Agh! It's too hard to choose!

cheers


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

golden&hovawart said:


> There are some pictures,missing,like my dog,Priska!?.


I tried to not miss any.....

Though, in the "official rules," we decided to only allow one photo per forum member....


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

vrocco1 said:


> Can't we just call them all winners and forget about the vote?


I agree totally. They are all great photos.


----------



## Ella's Mom (Feb 25, 2007)

These are all great pictures !! Voting for just one is hard to do.:doh:


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

My vote went to Ricks pic of Cosmo takin' a dump....classic!!! It was a toss up between that one and Ty823's pic of Lucy wanting a "real" pool.


----------



## Dog (Sep 26, 2006)

They are all beautifull but I had three favourites in the end I voted for Roscos Mom - Roscoe. No doubt we all try to improvise and help our GR to pose but even if I could find a truck I doubt I could get Amber to pose like that. Well done.


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

phew !! that was another hard choice.


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Carsonsdaddy said:


> My vote went to Ricks pic of Cosmo takin' a dump....classic!!! It was a toss up between that one and Ty823's pic of Lucy wanting a "real" pool.


Woohoo....Cosmo got a vote!!!


----------



## ty823 (Feb 7, 2006)

Carsonsdaddy said:


> My vote went to Ricks pic of Cosmo takin' a dump....classic!!! It was a toss up between that one and Ty823's pic of Lucy wanting a "real" pool.


This would have been my 2nd entry-


"May we turn on the AC now?"










She's loved ice ever since


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

VOTE...VOTE...VOTE

Don't forget to vote!


----------



## goldenluver (Feb 26, 2007)

RickGibbs said:


> I tried to not miss any.....
> 
> Though, in the "official rules," we decided to only allow one photo per forum member....


My Shianna is missing too. They are all winners to me.


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

goldenluver said:


> My Shianna is missing too.


I scrolled through the whole "May I..." submission thread and double checked my e-mails, but I don't see it......what one did I miss?


----------



## goldenluver (Feb 26, 2007)

RickGibbs said:


> I scrolled through the whole "May I..." submission thread and double checked my e-mails, but I don't see it......what one did I miss?


Sorry Rick, I didn't know we had to submit a picture. I must of missed that thread, my fault.


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

goldenluver said:


> Sorry Rick, I didn't know we had to submit a picture. I must of missed that thread, my fault.


Each month, there's two threads for submitting your photos. One for the Calendar contest and one for the "fun" contest....

Watch for it on June 1st...


----------



## Dog (Sep 26, 2006)

Is the winner welshgold - Daisy & Gracie or are members still voting?:uhoh:


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

We're voting until the end of May.  So who knows who will win just yet.


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Again with the bumping! We need more votes!!!


----------



## Lestorm (Feb 25, 2007)

Lots of entries this month but not an awful lot of votes. Come on guys, pick your favourite.


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Lestorm said:


> Lots of entries this month but not an awful lot of votes. Come on guys, pick your favourite.


And the month is almost over.....get your votes in....


----------

